# Black Leather



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

No offence to anyone who as a black leather interior but i,m looking for a TT mk1 at present and i,m sick of seeing black leather,black leather,black leather what the hell is it with black leather? I no its personal preference and some black leather can go well as a contrast with some exteriors.Oh and by the way while i,m at it dark grey is just as bad. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Because it's the best colour!! 

Same reason why every other TT is silver!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I thought this was an anti-biker flame!! 

p.s. I ordered BLACK leather for my A4 with BLACK trim and BLACK headlining

p.p.s. Oh yeah and my bike leathers are BLACK


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Talk to me guys,what is it with black leather that turns you on [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's leather....oh and it's black!


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes and !!!!! it dont say anything though.I want my leather to talk to me is that unreasonable? or just odd.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

re-sale, pure and simple... most people want black...


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

ellejake said:


> it dont say anything though.I want my leather to talk to me is that unreasonable? or just odd.


Just odd! You want your leather to _talk_ to you?

Oh man....


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

tawk to me...

ellejake is really Terry Tibbs


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Why do men love women dressed in leather?

Because they smell like a new car :twisted:


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

I, too, do not understand the fetish for black leather ............... so depressing to have an all black interior. Most people remark, when they see it in the 'flesh', that my present TT is an awesome combination - petrol blue / ice blue / mineral grey yet the ice blue leather has been discontinued, presumably because not enough people were taking up this option. The cabin is, IMHO, a much nicer enironment to be in than an all black affair but it is obvious that I am in the minority and enjoy a little more 'light refreshment' and colour in my driving life.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Coloured leather - bring it on!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I had a leather jacket once, that was also BLACK.



I'm loving my interior at the moment, I get in when it's cold and dark outside, fire up and turn on the seats and it's like a little warm cocoon.... a bit sad perhaps.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

ellejake said:


> No offence to anyone who as a black leather interior but i,m looking for a TT mk1 at present and i,m sick of seeing black leather,black leather,black leather what the hell is it with black leather? I no its personal preference and some black leather can go well as a contrast with some exteriors.Oh and by the way while i,m at it dark grey is just as bad. [smiley=baby.gif]


Black leather looks elegant and reasonably sophisticated whereas something like, say, red just looks like a whore's lipstick and looks just as cheap (disclaimer: I have no experience of whores or their make-up choices, but if they use L'Oreal it's probably because they're worth it ). Bright colours don't look like real leather, the orange looks like plastic, and I'd venture to say that even the mineral grey looks a bit.... plasticky. Take real leather and make it look fake.... no ta.

That pretty much puts me in the black leather camp, although the beige and mineral grey can look nice sometimes. Beige tends to remind me of smoky old Jags and that slightly cloying pensionability of an all-cream interior. I think my favourite combination for the TT interior is perhaps the exclusive line black and saddle brown which gives a nice break from totally black but is still quite sumptuous - and animals even come in brown and black so they're reasonable leather colours (albeit dyed) to my mind. I haven't seen an orange cow, goat, or sheep, however.


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Ive got the extended Chennai brown leather and it looks great IMO, especially with the baseball stitching.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

graTT58 said:


> Ive got the extended Chennai brown leather and it looks great IMO, especially with the baseball stitching.


That does look nice I reckon. And it's cow-coloured!


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

garvin said:


> I, too, do not understand the fetish for black leather ............... so depressing to have an all black interior. Most people remark, when they see it in the 'flesh', that my present TT is an awesome combination - petrol blue / ice blue / mineral grey yet the ice blue leather has been discontinued, presumably because not enough people were taking up this option. The cabin is, IMHO, a much nicer enironment to be in than an all black affair but it is obvious that I am in the minority and enjoy a little more 'light refreshment' and colour in my driving life.


personal preference for everyone i guess but i have to agree that there is not much more boring than opening the door and seeing everything merge into a black mass of nothingness, black leather seems to be like black cars completely over-rated im sure most only like it because black is what we've always been led to believe is cool :lol: :lol:


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Leather? Its got to be Anis Yellow 










Saj


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

SAJ77 said:


> Leather? Its got to be Anis Yellow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


indeed


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A lot ot the time it's a no cost option that will do well at resale.

I like the all black theme of my (Brilliant Black) TT. But then I love a cabin that feels like it encloses you. It also meant that you effectuvely got the extended leather pack for free as everything matched. You didn't have to add the 'control pack' to get a red steering wheel, handbrake gaitor and knee pads for example.

The other thing was that there actually weren't many options available when I got my car - black, grey or blue - and even now, the options that are available don't match exterior colours. So a Misano Red car with Red leather looks a little odd in my opinion.

The only downside for me was that leaving the car in the sun on a hot day meant it was almost unbearable to get into on my return.

Having said all that, my favourite colour combo is still the Avus Silver/Red leather.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Kell said:


> Having said all that, my favourite colour combo is still the Avus Silver/Red leather.


I agree!

THAT was my first choice when getting my TT but I couldn't find a mint one  but more than happy with my final purchase 

Saj


----------

